# Alpha Pharma for sale EU



## Max_boy (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello everyone!
I want to offer products of Alpha Pharma: 

Alpha Pharma Alphabol (methandienone)
Alpha Pharma Rexobol (stanozolol)
Alpha Pharma Oxanabol (oxandrolone)
Alpha Pharma Oxydrolone (oxymetholone)
Alpha Pharma TestoRapid (testosterone propionate)
Alpha Pharma Testobolin (testosterone enanthate) 
Alpha Pharma Testocyp (testosterone cypionate)
Alpha Pharma Induject 250 (etstosterone blend)
Alpha Pharma Nandrobolin 250 (nandrolone decanoate)
Alpha Pharma Boldebolin (boldenone undecylenate)
Alpha Pharma Parabolin (trenbolone hexahydrobenzylcarbonate)
Alpha Pharma Rexogin (stanozolol)
Alpha Pharma Mastebolin (drostanolone propionate)
Alpha Pharma Alphabolin (methenolone enanthate) 
Alpha Pharma Letromina (letrozol) 

As you can see in my signature we have a website. Please visit our website for more information. We accept paypal, bank transfer and Western union. If you have any questions we will answer you with pleasure.
*We send only to European union.*


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2014)

thank u pm coming your way..u just made my new years


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2014)

are u as good as tillacle labs?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2014)

u dont have any LNE on that list


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 7, 2014)

Here's our chance bundy. Finally found a source. Yesssss


----------



## Seeker (Dec 7, 2014)

PayPal ? Awesome! " if you have any questions we will answer with pleasure " lol you Fukin idiot!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Here's our chance bundy. Finally found a source. Yesssss



now we can do this steroids everyone is talkin about


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 7, 2014)

Seeker said:


> PayPal ? Awesome! " if you have any questions we will answer with pleasure " lol you Fukin idiot!


Bank transfer sounds so much safer.


----------



## Max_boy (Dec 7, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Bank transfer sounds so much safer.


So we have 3 ways of payment. Each client has a different preference.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 7, 2014)

OK thanks max. I'll go get my routing number and post it for you. Take what u want. Thanks.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh I just noticed. They only send to the EU. Ok.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 7, 2014)

Max_boy said:


> So we have 3 ways of payment. Each client has a different preference.



We?? How many scumbags do you have working in your ripoff scheme anyhow????


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 7, 2014)

Anyone actually hear of these guys?  The name is pretty generic so it would be difficult to tell one alpha from the other assuming (likely) there is more than one.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 7, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Anyone actually hear of these guys?  The name is pretty generic so it would be difficult to tell one alpha from the other assuming (likely) there is more than one.



Its by design that they pick that name. It sounds like any other dotcom out there.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 7, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Its by design that they pick that name. It sounds like any other dotcom out there.


Kinda what I am getting after...


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 7, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Kinda what I am getting after...



Ya so even if you think you know them, its prolly not them lol


----------



## deadlift666 (Dec 7, 2014)

I have heard of Alpha Pharma and the names of the compounds match up. Think the company, supposedly pharmaceutical grade, is from India. Never tried the stuff, or know the OP. But that's what I know about Alpha pharma.


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 7, 2014)

At least you're in the right form.

You do realize how anyone with an IQ of 40 or higher (that is the number required to be considered conscious) may be just a little bit skeptical about someone unknown to this form openly posting this information about illegal sustances in the US?

Other than that I'm in.....paypal is the best way to pay for "Totally legit LNE."  Once you add that to your list, I'm in!!!


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 7, 2014)

I pissed in some empty vials once and slapped on Alpha Pharma labels.........cloudy tren......i called it.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 8, 2014)

Sounds awesome, er...wait I dont live in the EU.


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 8, 2014)

Waiting for "Phoenix1" to jump in on this.....


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 8, 2014)

Hahaha he probably already sent a PM


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 8, 2014)

LOL but why?


----------



## Irish (Dec 8, 2014)

I live in the EU and it's legal to buy and take steroids here. There's no way in hell I'd be ordering off of this though. Just asking to get your bank account emptied...


----------



## Max_boy (Dec 8, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> I pissed in some empty vials once and slapped on Alpha Pharma labels.........cloudy tren......i called it.



You are very very smart guy or may was gay...


----------

